# High pitched yelping !!!! Help :(



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Do you notice him walking funny or anything, might be in pain.

I know dogs dream and they can pretty vocal but if he does it when he's awake that is definitely concerning. Maybe take him to the vet for a checkup?


----------



## MirJoeDenver (Apr 13, 2012)

he's walking perfectly fine, everythings normal with him well, from what i can see and notice. I was screaming so maybe i scared him and caused him to yelp more, but i'm afraid to fall asleep when he's sleeping because i dont want him to do it again


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Could very well be a dream then. 

Maverick makes funny noises when he sleeps, he's even yelped/barked a couple times. I know if puppies wake up from dreams, they can get real startled and that'll scare them.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Its most likely that he's dreaming. But what you describe is concerning. Most dogs I've known don't yelp or sound in pain when dreaming. Most whimper or yip. I've heard of some that howled. 

If he keeps it up, you might want to have him checked by a vet. I'd ask the vet to examine him for any Neuro problems or possible hidden pains. I'm probably over thinking this. My other dog's breed is prone to Neuro problems so I have them in my brain and worry about that a lot.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

MirJoeDenver said:


> he's walking perfectly fine, everythings normal with him well, from what i can see and notice.* I was screaming* so maybe i scared him and caused him to yelp more, but i'm afraid to fall asleep when he's sleeping because i dont want him to do it again


If you were screaming as he was waking up I think it is very likely that you scared him and he would be frightened and yelp. You may also notice paddling of feet/legs, twitching, shuddering, tail wagging, growling, whining, sucking like a young pup, muffled barking, howling - (not all at the same time :uhoh but dogs can make all sorts of noises in their sleep. To me what you describe sounds like a dream. 
He may be vocal in his sleep periodically all through his life. One of my flacoated retrievers used to howl regularly in his sleep and when I copied his noises he seemed to reply - until he woke up. 
Ask you vet to check him over just to be sure, but I don't think I would worry too much if he is fine when he is actually fully awake.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MirJoe*

MirJoe

I would keep a close eye on him and if he does it, again, I would take him to the vet. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I wonder if it could be gas? That sounds like the yelp Liberty lets out in the middle of the night when she has diarrhea and she's desperate to go outside.


----------

